# Tool Plans for Sale > Tool Plans Authors >  Tips for Writing Your Plan Selling Discussion

## Jon

If you're selling your plans, you've received a "buy now" link that you can post anywhere on the web. You can find your "buy now" link here: https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/...6079#post65887 .

In addition, you can post one discussion per set of plans in the Tool Plans for Sale subforum, somewhat like a classified ad for your plans. When we link to your plans around the site and in our newsletters, we'll link to the discussion that you make. You can edit the first post in the discussion as you like over time. People can post questions or comments in your discussion, and you can answer them.

Here are some tips on what to include in your post selling your tool plans:

-A good picture of the finished tool. This is essential!

-A picture of the 3D binder graphic featuring your tool plans. You can find 3D binder graphics for your plans here: https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/...6079#post65887.

-Multiple "Buy now" links. You can use the post editor to make multiple large, bold, colored-text "Click to buy plans" links. At minimum, include one link at the top and bottom of your first post, prominent enough for people skimming the post to see. You can find "Buy now" links and graphics for your plans here: https://www.homemadetools.net/forum/...6079#post65887.

-What's included with the plans? Tell people if you include step-by-step building details, photos, CAD drawings, parts & materials list, etc. You can even include some cropped or minimized pictures of the plans.

-What's the price of the plans? Post it prominently.

-How much does the tool cost when purchased new?

-How much experience do you have building and/or designing tools? What have you built? What related jobs have you held? What hobbies have you had? For how long? Have your tools won any awards on HomemadeTools.net or other sites? Let people know.

-If people want help with their plans, can they post a question in that discussion? Ideally, people can just post any questions or comments in your tool discussion thread, including any photos of their tool build. These activities legitimately bump your tool discussion thread, bring it more traffic, and demonstrate to people that you're a real person, and you're standing by ready to lend a hand.

----------

